# Street Music in Egypt



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Shady Ahmed - Can't Get No Better (with Sherif Hawary) from Road 9 in Maadi - YouTube

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love street theatre/music and it is one of the reasons I love Glasgow so much as there is always something going as you traverse the streets.


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

loooved it. thanks for sharing


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Honestly, I was watching the video and all I could think of is how clean that bit street nine appears to be. Must be the only square meter in the whole of street 9 that isnt covered by filth and rubbish. 
Wonder if they cleaned it for the video, or they purposely chose that place that happened to be clean to play their music. 

Nice song, by the way.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Honestly, I was watching the video and all I could think of is how clean that bit street nine appears to be. Must be the only square meter in the whole of street 9 that isnt covered by filth and rubbish.
> Wonder if they cleaned it for the video, or they purposely chose that place that happened to be clean to play their music.
> 
> Nice song, by the way.


lol I had the exact same thoughts while watching the video.

But it did remind me of Covent Garden


----------

